# ONLINE button not working. Wassup?



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

The ONLINE button on my Partner app isn't working today. Wassup with that?


----------



## KingLeo (Nov 20, 2014)

I got that and then a messaged popped up and said i have to update the app and clicked ok to update. working now


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

KingLeo said:


> I got that and then a messaged popped up and said i have to update the app and clicked ok to update. working now


I tried that, too. Even uninstalled and reinstalled twice. No love.


----------



## Chendaddy (Nov 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I tried that, too. Even uninstalled and reinstalled twice. No love.


Did you receive a threat from Uber lately that said your acceptance rate was below 80%?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Chendaddy said:


> Did you receive a threat from Uber lately that said your acceptance rate was below 80%?


No. My acceptance rate is way high and my rating is 4.98.


----------



## UberAlan (Nov 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I tried that, too. Even uninstalled and reinstalled twice. No love.


I got the same app needing updated message. I just clicked to download the update and then I rebooted the phone and I was up and running.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberAlan said:


> I got the same app needing updated message. I just clicked to download the update and then I rebooted the phone and I was up and running.


I have upgraded, downgraded, uninstalled, reinstalled, and clicked my heels together. No love. I'm wondering if I've been deactivated for some reason.


----------

